# QUESTION on Packing/Shipping Smoked Mollusks?????



## leah elisheva (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All!

If I want to smoke something (like oysters, mussels, cuttlefish etc.) and then send that as holiday gifts to my family in various parts of the country; (and I don't have any fancy equipment to shrink wrap or whatever one does with certain things), how may I do this really well, and not have it spoil?

Do I put it in oil and salt and then some kind of jar??? Forgive the ignorance, as I am used to EATING what I make, but would like to ship!

Thankfully, my family is exchanging gifts the week of Valentine's Day instead this year, (or technically in 2014), and so I have a little more time to figure this out.

Thanks very much for sharing your expertise, and in a simplified way, as I would love to do this!!!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 12, 2013)

Tricky assignment. Under oil stops the air but my gut tells me that the reason it works for me with home made anchovy ( sort of) is they have been packed in salt fora month first.
Chef JJ is your go to guy for this.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you Moikel!!! OK, let's find Chef JJ then....(or anyone else too, who can advise). Thank you!!! Cheers to you!! Hope your travel is wrapping up and you're enjoying delicious things!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Leah..........how are you planning to ship this when it is ready? Two questions the post office asks is.....liquid.......perishable. Fed-Ex has overnight perishable (maybe UPS does also) but the cost is out of sight.

Can your goodies be frozen?

My UPS driver will be here tomorrow. If you have the time, give me some info on what you are shipping. I will see what my driver can tell me.

Brad


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 12, 2013)

Leah for fish, shellfish the safest route would be to pressure can (not water bath) the product after smoking it. Then ship the jars. I have sent frozen smoked fish and shellfish via overnight when I know that the recipient is going to be home for the pick-up. I wait to the last minute to put in the box, wrap the vacuum packed frozen fish/shellfish in several layers if newspaper And rush to Fed-x. If it's going to be more than overnight I do the perishable shipping with dry ice.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for this info, Dirtsailor, and Bkleinsmid too!

I was somehow thinking about oil and garlic and the taste of smoked oysters or mussels or cuttlefish from a can, and yet maybe just smoked and wrapped makes more shipping sense, when it comes to liquid or such.

The idea really excites me, if I can pull it off well.

And Moikel, I'm so impressed that you make an anchovy version yourself!!! You're amazing!! Cheers to all!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 13, 2013)

Anchovy version I posted way back,lot of work.I use a local sardine,it's under salt & pressed for a month,then rinsed dried then under oil for 3 weeks then they are ready.
Got back from down the coast not much to eat here so it was chopped salty fish,cherry tomatoes & bits on pasta. Pretty good.
Isn't owning a duck press just the coolest thing?


----------



## moikel (Nov 13, 2013)

IMG_0529.jpg



__ moikel
__ Nov 13, 2013






Turn out like this.Bit rustic on the presentation side but very tasty.Very big bold flavour.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2013)

Case is correct. The only truly safe method is to pressure can or freeze and ship packed in dry ice. This is especially critical if you are using Garlic and packing in Oil. This creates an anaerobic condition that is just right for the growth of the bacteria that causes Botulism...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you JJ! And all!

This is so helpful and yet the process sounds so complicated and tricky to guarantee on the safe side of things, that I think I'll now opt to give everyone a fabulous hug, and a handful of wine, and some other things for the holidays, after giving it more thought...yet so fun in theory right?

Ahh well, today's smoked cuttlefish was just delightful, with Herbs de Provence and grapeseed oil roasted veggies, and great Smoked Chardonnay Sea Salt. Noticeably missing was any wine. Sigh. To later thus!

But Moikel, yes, that duck press stuff has me glowing still, and with excitement (fantastic thread for everyone to go check out and by one Californian with a great palate) and too, your jar above looks absolutely WON-DER-FUL!!! Thanks tons for sharing! Cheers to today!!! - Leah













DSCF3410.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 13, 2013


















DSCF3411.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 13, 2013


















DSCF3413.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 13, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 13, 2013)

Leah, Pressure canning works well for me.  In fact, I will be curing and smoking oysters today.  The following is how mine are done.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143241/oysters-brined-cold-smoked-canned-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 13, 2013)

Tom that looks incredible!

Your link is so beautiful and you made the oyster process look so easy! Thank you!

I do worry that with my humble MINI smoker, and me not doing any cold smoking and just being such a minimalist who makes my enormous meal daily, within 30 minutes practically each time, may not for the proper equipment justly make?

But perhaps more thought is necessary....And/or ordering smoked treats online as gifts, and hence saving the packaging to the professionals will solve the holidays. I'll give it more thought.

But WOW did your oysters look fantastic! Now I want oysters!!! See what you started???? Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2013)

Cuttlefish and Calamari are among my favorite seafood. If I understand correctly, there is you and your husband...Who eats all that Food!?!  Looks great.

Cold smoking is no issue, even with your Mini Smoker. You don't need a lot of smoker to do what you love. I will guarantee the guys with the giant smokers have something similar to yours for smoking 1 Butt or a pound of Shrimp. So no more feeling you are somehow less of a Pitmaster because you can't smoke a Whole Hog in your smoker. You are in a great climate to cold smoke even un-cured items during the late fall to early spring because you can smoke and still maintain a smoker temp below 40°F. The rest of the time you can still cold smoke but the warm weather, 40 to 90+°F, necessitates the meat items be Cured. In any event you would do well to purchase an AMNPS Pellet Smoke Generator from Todd at A-MAZE-N Products...http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp You simply load the Pellets, light them with a Torch and you are able to smoke Cheese , Butter, Veggies or any Meat for up to 10 hours without having to leave the comfort of your home. Many of us have them or the Tube variant and the vast selection of 100% flavor smoke wood will even allow you to match the the smoke flavor to your choice of meat, seasoning and even your Wine of choice. You make some great product but that Mini Smoker, an AMNPS and your location will vastly increase your smoking options...JJ













DSCN0069.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Jun 1, 2012


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you JJ! And happy Friday to you!

Yes, myself, my husband, and FOUR dogs.

I tried VERY hard mind you, to have just ONE dog and FOUR husbands; but couldn't even land a Reality TV show with that idea and so for now, I suppose, I'll keep things as they are. But stay tuned! T'is never a dull moment over here in this interesting granite state. To say the least!

Meanwhile, I'm thrilled to hear that someone else enjoys cuttlefish! You might enjoy my latest video of calamari, which is somewhere in this non-fish section too.

What else??? OH, this pellet toy looks fantastic! That indeed shall solve much, despite me not having the capacity to smoke huge "sea pigs" (as someone else in a fish related thread way back when referred to huge salmon as) or entire mules or whatnot. But for my cobia, ostrich steak, kangaroo or whatever it be, that should help out just beautifully and hopefully allow me to have that cold in the middle meat essence with certain things too.

Thanks for being such an exceptional source! It's so wonderful learning, and I love that about this site and the great shared knowledge from you and the others.

Cheers! Make today delicious!!!!! - Leah


----------

